# 1968 GTO - Removing Glove Box Latch Mechanism



## Al Avanother (Jun 8, 2009)

Greetings folks. I'm a newbie and had difficulty searching the archive (sorry). I need to switch lock/latch mechanisms between two glove box doors, and I haven't been able to fiure out how to remove them. Any help would be appreciated.

Al


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The lock mechanism unscrews from the chrome trim ring that's on the front of the door. Best to hold the chrome trim ring with a couple of fingers and grab the lock mechanism on the inside of the door and unscrew it from the trim ring.


----------

